# Removing an interior stone wall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No idea from that picture.


----------



## bren1519 (Jun 11, 2012)

I will elaborate a bit and say that I don't expect anyone to be able answer my questions with 100% certainty but I was just looking for some opinions from diy'ers that might have a better idea than I would. If it's impossible to give an opinion then, thx anyway.....nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

bren1519 said:


> I am contemplating moving and I found a house online that I like BUT in the basement it has what looks to be an entire wall of stone with a gas fireplace inset. I'm attaching a pic and would just like opinions of a)whether it would be possible to remove the stone;
> 
> Absolutely, although it will require some sweat equity, and you'll need to patch the floor in somehow, as it won't be pretty when you're done.Th biggest question I would have, as far as how difficult it would be, is how is the FP vented to the exterior? If it has a full chimney, it's going to be far more complicated...
> 
> ...


No way to guess at a cost from a tiny picture with any amount of accuracy.......


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

If it's just a fake wall of stone then you ought to be able to remove it. But if it's a real masonry fireplace with a chimney then you're in for a much more complicated job. A half-way option would be to wall it over with drywall. But be sure to properly seal both the top and bottom (after being certain just what else might be using that chimney, like a water heater or the furnace). 

But based on that picture you can't be certain.


----------



## hudel (Jul 21, 2014)

*Remove two tons of fireplace rocks*

*I have recently removed 3500 pounds of rock used to face my fireplace. 
The rocks were 10 to 25 pounds a piece. I started using a 7 watt Bosch hammer drill. It helped but it would have taken many many hours to remove all the stone. I then tried a 10 lb sledge but I was worried I would displace fireplace bricks. 
I then went to Home Depot and rented a 14 watt Makita hammer drill. This works much better and will not hurt the underlying fireplace bricks. Rents $75 a day :thumbup:*


----------

